# Deleted some system files and now my 4G wont turn on how do i fix this? HELP



## lance2ecnal (Jun 10, 2012)

So, i rooted my 4G droid bionic and was going through the system files and i think i accidentally deleted some of the files that connect the phones 4G radio to verizon and this is obviously a problem. I have no i dea what to do help ?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say restore a nandroid from before the edit. Of one doesn't exist . Fxz. You could probably decompress the fxz file then copy and past the files in there with a root browser of some kind. If it was me I would start over clean.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I used a how to for bionic from droidhive.com yesterday to get back to .902 stock. The links work but for a couple I had to google the files to find them in another place on the site. (Otherwise the site asked me for a password) You can find those elsewhere (rsdlite and moto files) though. The main thing is the complete .902 zip

I would suggest other threads on rw but I saw in another thread the link didn't work for you.

Sent


----------

